# налётчик



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:           


> Налётчик-философ Э. Я. Кольман («один из главных идеологов советской науки в 1930-е годы», громил московскую математическую школу): «мы должны… установить трудовую дисциплину в научной работе


I want to translate налётчик as "thug" here. Someone was a philosopher or worked in mathematical/philosophical roles and enforced the Stalinist line, so could be described as a "philosopher-thug"?


----------



## Rosett

Его квалифицируют как “ideological enforcer.”
Ernst Kolman - Wikipedia


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> and enforced the Stalinist line


Not only that: he acted on Stalin's part as a *raider *against "reactionary" scientists.


----------



## nizzebro

Налёт is basically a robbery in a form of a raid ("fly" as a fast move, "на-" as "onto"), so налётчик is a raider (or some form of aggressor idiomatically).
 (cross-posted)


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Налёт is basically a robbery in a form of a raid ("fly" as a fast move, "на-" as "onto"), so налётчик is a raider (or some form of aggressor idiomatically).
> (cross-posted)





Vovan said:


> Not only that: he acted on the Stalin's part as a *raider *against "reactionary" scientists.


Согласно словарю, «налётчик» имеет два значения:

налётчик
м. разг.
1. Тот, кто нападает с агрессивной, поработительной целью.
2. Грабитель.

Значение 1. лучше подходит к контексту. Никого Кольман не грабил и не рейдерствовал, если уж на то пошло.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Никого Кольман не грабил и не рейдерствовал, если уж на то пошло.


Ну, "raider"  тоже вроде как не акцентирует смысл отбора ценностей, а только сам характер действия.
Понятно, что автор использует скорее смысл динамики налёта.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Никого Кольман не грабил и не рейдерствовал, если уж на то пошло.


"Рейдерствовать" и значит "совершать налеты". 

Целью этих налетов могут быть разные вещи, в т.ч. простой разгром (см. далее по тексту: "разгромил московскую математическую школу").



> *рейд*_ воен._ внезапный, неожиданный набег, налёт специальных частей военных сил в тыл противника с какой-либо боевой целью



Слово "рейд" (в данном значении) и пришло в русский язык из английского.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> я что-то не припомню, чтобы "налётчик" устойчиво означало что-то помимо грабежа.


А как же устойчивое выражение «лётчик-налётчик»?


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Целью этих налетов могут быть разные вещи, в т.ч. простой разгром (см. далее по тексту: "разгромил московскую математическую школу")


У рейдерства уже устоялось значение захвата, а не разгрома (на «рейдерский разгром» Гугл даёт всего 3 примера).


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> А как же устойчивое выражение «лётчик-налётчик»?


Да, я скорее неправ тут (уже удалил это замечание). Так или иначе, "налётчик" больше ассоциируется с бандитами или по крайней мере больше с лихими парнями, чем, скажем, с регулярными военными операциями (если не привязываться к самолётам).


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> У рейдерства уже устоялось значение захвата, а не разгрома.


У рейдерства - да, но и про рейды полиции, налоговой инспекции и т.д. говорят постоянно. Так, результатом полицейских рейдов часто бывают аресты (которые, в свою очередь, приводят некоторых из арестованных на скамью подсудимых).


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> У рейдерства - да, но и про рейды полиции, налоговой инспекции и т.д. говорят постоянно. Так, результатом полицейских рейдов часто бывают аресты (которые, в свою очередь, приводят некоторых из арестованных на скамью подсудимых).


Но вы же понимаете разницу между рейдами и рейдерством (если это только не оборотни в погонах).


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Но вы же понимаете разницу между рейдами и рейдерством (если это только не оборотни в погонах).


Да, но мы все же говорим про любого рода рейды (налеты), а не про рейдерство.

В английском языке "рейдер" - это вовсе не обязательно человек, занимающийся рейдерством:


> *raider *
> <...>
> *3.* (mil.) A special forces operative; a commando.
> <...>
> *5.* A law enforcement official who conducts a raid on a building in search for illicit goods.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> В английском языке "рейдер" - это вовсе не обязательно человек, занимающийся рейдерством:


Но ни один из упомянутых в значениях 3 и 5 не является налётчиком, согласно словарю Ефремовой.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Но ни один из упомянутых в значениях 3 и 5 не является налётчиком, согласно словарю Ефремовой.


Обращаться за трактовкой авторского употребления слова к словарю Ефремовой не вижу смысла, т.к. значение понятно из контекста: выступая в роли "налетчика", Кольман, в частности, "громил московскую математическую школу".

Он 1) был кем-то уполномочен 2) неожиданно заходить на "территорию" некоего противника (здесь _территория _- образно) и что-то делать (проверять, нападать и т.д.), имея в виду такую конечную цель, как некое "обезвреживание" объекта.

Это совпадает с приведенными значениями английского слова (сотрудник спецсил, спецподразделения и т.п., работающий в режиме рейдов).


----------



## Kalaus

Выбор, конечно, за pimlicodude, но мне определенно нравится вариант enforcer: мне кажется, он очень точно отражает суть деятельности означенного товарища.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Обращаться за трактовкой авторского употребления слова к словарю Ефремовой не вижу смысла, т.к. значение понятно из контекста: выступая в роли "налетчика", Кольман, в частности, "громил московскую математическую школу".


Это как раз соответствует словарю Ефремовой, то есть, как раз имеет смысл обращаться к нему. Но это не raid, которым конкретно занимались уполномоченные сотрудники НКВД.


----------

